# bunns with rats?



## MrChelle (Aug 17, 2009)

My brother has 2 rats, but my mom is making him get rid of them. So he wants to give them to me. But I have my bun, as well as a dog and a cat. Can rabbits get along with rats, or is that a big no no?

I wouldnt have them like in the same cage, but they would both be in the basement. And my bun is an escape artist to the max (jumps out of his pen 2 NIC panels high) so he usually has free run of the basement for part of the day. I just dont want to have unnecessary stress for the bun, or for the rats. It would be nice to eventually get it to where they could all 3 be out at the same time, supervised of course, and be alright.

Im just not sure if its possible. The rats seem friendly enough, and my BJ is super chill/nice. 

Anyone here have rats as well as bunnys? I could use your insight. 
Thanks much


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 17, 2009)

I think that they should be ok in the same room, but I would not let them interact. There are a few users here who have rats and buns. 

Putting a top on the cage should prevent him for escaping. If that's not possible, adding another panel (so it's 3 high) could help.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

You can have rats and rabbits in the same room....I do! I have a free-range bunny who likes to sit by the rat cage and watch the rats run around and eat.

I, however, would not let them interact together. My free-range bunny has to be locked up when the rats come out to play. He HATES it so much that one day he broke lose from the cube panel barrier. Well...let's just say there was about 5 rats chasing him around the room. The rats were actually pulling his fur out. Rats are so playful...that they think it is a game!! CHASE DA BUNNAAAAY!!!

I now have to be extra careful and make sure my barrier is strong. A quick kick from a rabbit can really injure a rattie.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

Not to mention that rats can transmit Murine Leprosy through their bites.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Not to mention that rats can transmit Murine Leprosy through their bites.


I am looking online and I have not seen anywhere how this applies to rats? I have also never heard of this before. Do you have a link to what this is?

Many people have had severe bites from pet rat with no issues besides possible shock and lost feeling in said area due to nerve damage.


ETA: I did just find this (the only thing relating to "leprosy" that wasn't in scientific form)....and I don't see how it relates to rats?

http://stanford.wellsphere.com/men-...osy-still-an-active-disease-in-the-u-s/536801


----------



## killertheturtle (Aug 17, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> Not to mention that rats can transmit Murine Leprosy through their bites.



Generally, only wild rats carry that, at least that is what I have been taught.


Anyway, my bunnies lunged/grunted at my rat. They were fine in the same room, but could never be out together. Also, my rat would occasionally stick his head through the rabbit pen and the rabbits did not like that.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

I am not even seeing where wild rats carry it...
http://www.ratbehavior.org/WildRatDisease.htm


:?


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

You're looking for the wrong form of leprosy, Murine leprosy also known as feline leprosy, or 'Mycobacterium lepraemurium'.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

This is apparently rare and honestly...I don't think it is anything to worry about. Pet rats are rarely biters. I have only been bit by 1 foster rat in the 3 years that I have owned rats...and he was a known biter due to an unknown history. Hamsters are more prone to bite then rats.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually it's pretty common in animals that are regularly around rats, having rats together with rabbits is not a good idea, in the same room is okay but living together is not a good idea.

Though since you haven't heard of it I wonder how you can make such a general statement about it's infectiousness?


----------



## Simply_Love (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh dear, oh dear, is this seriously going to turn into a "rats are disease carrying vermin" thing? Most rats, both pet and wild, do not carry diseases that are transferable. Viruses are typically species specific, and the ones that can be transfered through species are rare. Unless the rats in question have been living in sewers in a city with very poor hygiene, they're more than likely disease free.

I think you should take them in  Ratties are wonderful pets. I have four that I absolutely adore. I agree with undergunfire that they should not interact. Rats rarely bite(they do test "nibble" though when they encounter something new), but when they do, it HURTS. (ETA: I have shelter rats who came to me very unsocialized, and it took a while to gain their trust. Since the rats you'd be getting are from a home setting, you shouldn't experience any of the occasional biting issues I did at first) You wouldn't want a scared rat to bite your bun, nor would you want your bun to get scared and kick your rats--possibly killing them.

I don't have a rabbit yet, but when I do my rats will never come in to contact with her. I may hold her a foot or so from the cage for them to smell her, but that is as close is they will ever get


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Actually it's pretty common in animals that are regularly around rats, having rats together with rabbits is not a good idea, in the same room is okay but living together is not a good idea.
> 
> Though since you haven't heard of it I wonder how you can make such a general statement about it's infectiousness?


The reason why I can comment on it's infectiousness is because I have been around rats for 3 years, only haven been bitten by 1, and have had MANY rats come through my doors as I rescued & rehomed for a while. Also...I have handled MANY rats in pet stores, other peoples houses, etc....and have still only been bitten once. The point....rats rarely bite...so I see this "illness" as being pretty rare from a rat bite.

Also...my rats play while my cat is sleeping on the animal room floor. Never once have my rats offered to bite him.

I see rats are more "people-like". They would rather use their hands in events then their teeth. This being said...yes, I myself and my other pets, have been PUNCHED and SLAPPED by pet rats.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

*Simply_Love wrote: *


> Oh dear, oh dear, is this seriously going to turn into a "rats are disease carrying vermin" thing? Most rats, both pet and wild, do not carry diseases that are transferable. Viruses are typically species specific, and the ones that can be transfered through species are rare. Unless the rats in question have been living in sewers in a city with very poor hygiene, they're more than likely disease free.


ãããã, not all diseases are caused by viruses you know? In fact most diseases are caused by bacteria. All animals carry massive amounts of bacteria, that's why any bite from any animal must be treated with extreme caution. The mouth of a rat has hundreds of thousands of bacteria in it, all potentially able to infect a wound caused by a rat.

A small rat bite can be almost unnoticeable and can cause infection quickly.

And undergunfire your experience as a human handling rats is completely irrelevant to this. You're talking about human-rat interaction, Mycobacterium lepraemurium very rarely infects humans, your bites are completely different to the bites that a rabbit may suffer.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *Simply_Love wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, oh dear, is this seriously going to turn into a "rats are disease carrying vermin" thing? Most rats, both pet and wild, do not carry diseases that are transferable. Viruses are typically species specific, and the ones that can be transfered through species are rare. Unless the rats in question have been living in sewers in a city with very poor hygiene, they're more than likely disease free.
> ...



Any bite from any animal (to a human or another animal) can cause infection, which is obvious. I wouldn't entirely pick on rats....cats have been known to kill rabbits from bites or even scratches.

The reason why all of this is not a big deal is because rats shouldn't be allowed to interact with other small animal species such as mice, rabbits, guinea pigs.....hence the reason why I don't see that this illness/virus/whatever is a big deal. As I said before...rats use their hands more then their teeth. For rats, I find the teeth are the last straw. This is all as long as the owner follows this rule. If you have a clueless owner...then you will possibly have issues.


----------



## Simply_Love (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *Simply_Love wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, oh dear, is this seriously going to turn into a "rats are disease carrying vermin" thing? Most rats, both pet and wild, do not carry diseases that are transferable. Viruses are typically species specific, and the ones that can be transfered through species are rare. Unless the rats in question have been living in sewers in a city with very poor hygiene, they're more than likely disease free.
> ...



Yes, I do know not all diseases are caused by viruses  And yes, ALL animals mouths have massive amounts of bacteria in them. I know a lady who works with preschoolers. One day a little girl had a tantrum and bit her on the arm. Now, this lady is very involved with animal rescue, and has been seriously bitten dozens of times by dogs, cats, rats, ect., and the bit from the little girl was the worst of them all. It turned colors in a few days, and she had to be put on antibiotics. That never happened to her with any other animal. Does that mean we should treat each and every preschooler as if they are carrying a deadly disease? No, because I'm pretty sure parents would have a major issue with it and sue. Rat owners are going to get peeved as well if someone comes in saying," all rats carry blah blah blah, and they're going to bite everyone and infect them."

Do you even have any first hand experience with rats? Where is your proof that rats bite frequently? Rat's are more likely to run away when scared, unless they're cornered, and like undergunfire said, rats tend to push and kick to get away, and only use their teeth as a last resort. It is very, very, very unlikely her rabbit would contract a disease from these rats.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

ãããã

Both of you have been putting words in my mouth, I never said that rats bite constantly, nor did I say they are covered in diseases. What is wrong with you two seriously? You've both acted like complete fools jumping the gun and making assumptions.

I understand that people do think of rats badly, but it is no reason to act like you have.


*edit*
You both completely missed the point of my post that rats should not be kept with rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

MrChelle wrote:


> I wouldnt have them like in the same cage, but they would both be in the basement.Â  And my bun is an escape artist to the max (jumps out of his pen 2 NIC panels high) so he usually has free run of the basement for part of the day.Â  I just dont want to have unnecessary stress for the bun, or for the rats.Â  It would be nice to eventually get it to where they could all 3 be out at the same time, supervised of course, and be alright.Â



The questions asked have been aswered. Yes they can be kept in the same room but playtime at the same time is not advised.


----------



## Malexis (Aug 17, 2009)

I havent read everything written here as i decided to jump to the bottom to write what i have to say..
I think if you want to take them in, then go for it. As long as they are not interacting together then they should be perfectly fine. 
Like i have seen undergunfire say, rats rarely bite (i have two rats currently and have handled many others and have never been bitten) although i have been taste tested, in which it doesnt even hurt or bite the skin; my finger is just put in their mouth to see if it is food, but they have still never bit me.
I have shown the rat to my rabbit and infact is was actually Evie(my rabbit) who lunged at Baby(the rat) which shows me they can never interact as i dont know what Evie would do. Once though i found Baby in Evies cage when she escaped and i dont think Evie even noticed.

So pretty much, i think you should go for it! Rats are amazing pets  and as long as you can handle having two different animals (rats and rabbits) that need playtime seperatly then you should be fine.
Good luck!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> ãããã
> 
> Both of you have been putting words in my mouth, I never said that rats bite constantly, nor did I say they are covered in diseases. What is wrong with you two seriously? You've both acted like complete fools jumping the gun and making assumptions.
> 
> ...


You like getting people going, then sit back and watch. Seen you do it more than once!


----------



## Saudade (Aug 17, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Saudade wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ãããã
> ...


Firstly that has nothing to do with the topic, if you have a problem with me take it to PM. Posting it in a topic that is dead you're just acting like a tool.
Secondly, maybe unlike you (I don't know) I don't have time to finish ever single little debate that is started on the internet, I have other things to do, like you know, study for major exams, getting my needed 8 hours of sleep, or you know actually having a social life. So I'm sorry if I don't have the time to sit around all day replying to every single little post that references something I've said.

Like I said if you don't like something I've done send me a PM, instead of posting it in a Thread that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Saudade wrote: *
> ...


No problem. I can dothat.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Saudade wrote: *
> ...



I'm sorry to say, at this point April is right. 

Sorry just thought I should post my two cents. 

Also what "social" life, you used to complain about how no one liked you& life was so terrible. Sorry but it is true :twitch:


----------



## CKGS (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow Dave, you really are in a mood. I don't know why you feel it okay for you to say things about others and nothing be said to you ever. You seem to feel it is perfectly okay to embarass others and bash them in public but don't like the same happening to you. Calling names is ALWAYS wrong.
You've both acted like complete fools jumping the gun and making assumptions.
I am pretty sure this should be taken to PM's also if what April said should have. Again this is -in YOUR opinion.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Janet is right 
All hail Janet


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> MrChelle wrote:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt have them like in the same cage, but they would both be in the basement. And my bun is an escape artist to the max (jumps out of his pen 2 NIC panels high) so he usually has free run of the basement for part of the day. I just dont want to have unnecessary stress for the bun, or for the rats. It would be nice to eventually get it to where they could all 3 be out at the same time, supervised of course, and be alright.
> ...




I would like to remind people that the point of this topic was not "lets see how much we can bash each other" but instead-- about keeping rats& rabbits in the same room and if the two species can play together.

Thank you everyone who helped with information.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry Peg!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to add this reminder about forum policies.

Unacceptable Behavior (Subject to Warnings):

- name calling

- ridiculing of another's opinion

- failure to 'agree to disagree'

- the posting of obviously inflammatory topics (eg: rabbit meat, breeder vs. animal rights attacks) 

- overly abrasive or negative posts on any topic

- personal vendettas

- 'advertising' or linking other forums or commercial ventures in posts (see Content Rules for advertising policies).



Behavior Subject to Immediate Banning: 

- the posting of 'adult' material on the site

- the use of extreme profanity

- spam-style advertising

- the posting of personal information about another member or moderator without their permission

- ignoring repeated warnings (as above)


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11860&forum_id=14


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah - a familiar disease from my summer microbiology class. 

Murine (endemic)typhus is a mycobacterium (Rickettsia typhi)carried by fleas (or lice)most commonly on wild rats - it's not transmitted by rat bites. Most cases are reported in southern states, and in the US humans are most at risk from domestic cats/dogs carrying the fleas. In the early 1900's, this disease killed over 3 million in Europe, however, there are now generally less than 100 cases reported per year in the US. This disease is not related to typhoid fever.

In this case, everyone has a valid point. Murine typhus does exist, but the risk is relatively low if proper flea control is being used.

Here's an article from last fall about an outbreak in Texas http://www.dailytexanonline.com/state-local/four-suspected-typhus-cases-reported-in-aug-1.1102991

Pam


----------



## Horizon0x0 (Feb 19, 2021)

[QUOTE="MrChelle, post:Okay, so I'll get attacked for this but I don't care, it was SOO worth the experience, I bought my first rabbit today, a mini Holland lop. And while trying to clean my rats cage, and get it situated stacked on top of bunnies cage and zip tied in place, I let the bunny out and the rats out to run and free roam. My most confident rat, princess, ran right up to the rabbit and started GROOMING him. Like bruh  it was pretty cute watching them interact. The bunny wasn't as hyper as the rats,, but the rats LOVED the bunny they were full of rat zoomies . Not once did anyone interact negatively towards another. Will I be leaving them unattended together ? Deffinetly not, but do I feel comfortable letting all of them roam while under supervision. Absolutely. They got along perfect. Bunny seemed pretty happy too, deffinetly helped him come out of his shell a little bit.


----------



## overhear (Feb 19, 2021)

Years ago when our rat's partner passed away I would put her in my bunny's cage. It was hysterical. Our rat would build huge nests of bedding, completely bury the bunny, and then fall asleep. I didn't leave them alone for long periods unsupervised but it seemed to work out.


----------



## destyl (May 12, 2021)

MrChelle said:


> My brother has 2 rats, but my mom is making him get rid of them. So he wants to give them to me. But I have my bun, as well as a dog and a cat. Can rabbits get along with rats, or is that a big no no?
> 
> I wouldnt have them like in the same cage, but they would both be in the basement. And my bun is an escape artist to the max (jumps out of his pen 2 NIC panels high) so he usually has free run of the basement for part of the day. I just dont want to have unnecessary stress for the bun, or for the rats. It would be nice to eventually get it to where they could all 3 be out at the same time, supervised of course, and be alright.
> 
> ...


I have bunny's and rats haven't given them play time yet but have been planning to try it.


----------

